# Does yoshi have a shell or a saddle on its back?



## Beastcub (Dec 31, 2009)

I plan to make some yoshi costumes and my sister and i are debating about the red and white thing on their backs.

i say it is a saddle and older official art of yoshis support this as it is either concave or follows the curve of the back. http://dsultimate.net/Board/upload/signaturepics/sigpic607_4.gif

but newer images of yoshi show it dome shaped which makes it seem more like a turtle shell....so i see her point....
http://yoshi.2yr.net/pics/mario-superstar-baseball-yoshi.jpg

and regardless of if it is a shell or a saddle which shape do you think is the best representation and thus should be used on the costumes?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 31, 2009)

Older yoshi definitely.

And I'd say a saddle.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Shell. Why the hell would he come out of an egg with a saddle on? Also, no stirrups.


----------



## quayza (Dec 31, 2009)

It's a shell.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Shell. Why the hell would he come out of an egg with a saddle on? Also, no stirrups.



He's born directly into slavery!
Also, they have little boots on.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 31, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Shell. Why the hell would he come out of an egg with a saddle on? Also, no stirrups.



well it comes out with boots on...

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> He's born directly into slavery!
> Also, they have little boots on.



Truuuuueeeee 

<.<

Born with boots and a saddle...


WHERE IS YOUR EVOLUTION NOW????


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 31, 2009)

I lol'd. Never thought about the saddle and boots...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 31, 2009)

Bam!  Third option.

It just seems to make sense.  Mario rides in a saddle.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Bam!  Third option.
> 
> It just seems to make sense.  Mario rides in a saddle.



So the entire yoshi species exists solely to serve some obese guy they may or may not encounter?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> So the entire yoshi species exists solely to serve some obese guy they may or may not encounter?



Pretty much.  Mario can ride them all.  :3

Plus if Yoshi eats enough apples, he "poops" out an extra life for Mario.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Still no stirrups... or reigns.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe mario is so awesome he doesn't need them?


----------



## Azbulldog (Dec 31, 2009)

I say it's a shell, that's what more of the character art and models seem to support. Yes, some of the older art supports a saddle theory, but anything recent definitely shows a dome of a shell.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> Maybe mario is so awesome he doesn't need them?



Then why would he need a saddle?

http://cdn-write.demandstudios.com/upload//4000/900/30/0/14930.jpg

If that is a saddle, it is a saddle scientifically engineered to bust little plumber balls.


Look: http://library.thinkquest.org/04apr/01232/mgtt-yoshi-golf-lg.jpg

That is not a saddle.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 31, 2009)

Perhaps younger yoshis have saddles that grow into a convex shape as they mature?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.iamimpressed.com/yoshi1.jpg/yoshi1-full.jpg
looks way soft,
and no "shell" pattern
...i vote saddle


----------



## Conker (Dec 31, 2009)

Shell. I hate seeing Yoshi as Mario's fucking horse :V

NO SADDLE >:\

http://wii.jeuxvideo.org/files/MaaAx/News/Photos diverses/super-mario-64-ds-yoshi.jpg

looks like a shell to me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 31, 2009)

To my knowledge it's always been a "Shell" it just served Mario as a seat.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

i just googled "yoshi saddle" to see what se internet says about this. the second result is this thread XD how very helpful 

anywho, i think its a saddle. if you look at these two pictures here its pretty obvious that its not as round as a regular shell in the mario universe:

http://www.freewebs.com/1xmx1/Yoshi.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a241/gotenks992/Mario/yoshi1.jpg

and besides, he is being born with boots on his feet, so why not with a saddle on his back, too?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i just googled "yoshi saddle" to see what se internet says about this. the second result is this thread XD how very helpful
> 
> anywho, i think its a saddle. if you look at these two pictures here its pretty obvious that its not as round as a regular shell in the mario universe:
> 
> ...



I counter with this: http://library.thinkquest.org/04apr/01232/mgtt-yoshi-golf-lg.jpg


And this: http://yoshi.2yr.net/pics/mario-power-tennis-yoshi.jpg

And some of this: http://ui03.gamespot.com/1122/mariokartdsyoshi2_2.jpg


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I counter with this: http://library.thinkquest.org/04apr/01232/mgtt-yoshi-golf-lg.jpg
> 
> 
> And this: http://yoshi.2yr.net/pics/mario-power-tennis-yoshi.jpg
> ...



i counter with the original yoshi patent drawing! (US patent 7338376, 2008 )
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/Yoshi_from_US_Patent_7338376_(colored).svg


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i counter with the original yoshi patent drawing! (US patent 7338376, 2008 )
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/Yoshi_from_US_Patent_7338376_(colored).svg



I say that the more recent version is the one that holds.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 31, 2009)

Never gave it much thought myself. As a kid, I used to think it was some sort of saddle-armor hybrid.

Shell makes sense though.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Shells do dominate the Mario universe.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

a patent image from 2008 is pretty recent in my opinion^^
http://www.abload.de/img/yoshiw5om.jpg


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

3d models show it convex bro.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> 3d models show it convex bro.



how about this: it is a saddle that doesnt consist of all parts a regular saddle would consist of?
http://horsesynergy.org/images/saddle_diagram.jpg
what i mean is that the whole seat thing is gone. that would be convex!

also:
http://www.duelinganalogs.com/comics/2008-02-21.jpg


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

<.<

Someone call the goddamn president of the internet.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Saddle ftw!


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 1, 2010)

Miyamoto-sensei has clearly stated Yoshi was inspired by westerns. It's a saddle.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 1, 2010)

Saddle. >=| Also, New Super Mario World agrees.


----------



## Hierientzal (Jan 1, 2010)

Why does Shigeru and Co. always have some way of causing confusion among fans? First its the Zelda Timeline, and now the Yoshi saddle/shell...


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe it's a shell that happens to be handy as a saddle? 

What now?


----------



## Hierientzal (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree. A saddle shaped shell. It would make more sense that way...but the boots are still a mystery.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

Hierientzal said:


> I agree. A saddle shaped shell. It would make more sense that way...but the boots are still a mystery.



I think their feet are just shaped like that.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 1, 2010)

Hierientzal said:


> Why does Shigeru and Co. always have some way of causing confusion among fans? First its the Zelda Timeline, and now the Yoshi saddle/shell...



Because Shiggy doesn't factor in people/perverts/furries reading too much into things and checking everything out to fine detail.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> Shell. I hate seeing Yoshi as Mario's fucking horse :V
> 
> NO SADDLE >:\
> 
> ...



That was the whole reason behind Yoshi's creation. If you have a issue with it, go to NCL in Japan. I'm sure they will listen to you.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 1, 2010)

It's a saddle >..>


----------



## Skittle (Jan 1, 2010)

Lemme solve this.

SADDLE SHELL


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I always thought it was a hump. I mean Yoshi isnâ€™t a turtle and every time I play Mario games where you can ride on his he always came out a egg, so where dose he get a saddle from.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

A shell can be concave or convex. The object on his back can be concave or convex. 

A saddle... well.. unless he pissed off the saddle maker...


----------



## Takun (Jan 1, 2010)

Saddle saddle saddle saddle.... then a shell.

It evolved with him as the games went.  It's more of a shell now, but it started as a saddle.


----------



## Bandy (Jan 1, 2010)

*I say it is a saddle because of this: http://technabob.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/tb-pixel-art-mario-yoshi-nes.jpg The orange looks like a cinch strap. Why would he need that if it were a shell? Maybe it is a bare-back pad?

Also, just because there aren't stirrups does not mean it is not a saddle. Plenty of saddles are made without them.*


----------



## Kajet (Jan 2, 2010)

skittle said:


> Lemme solve this.
> 
> SADDLE SHELL



^ This

Ladies and gentlemen I believe that it could be a bit of both.



Runefox said:


> Saddle. >=| Also, New Super Mario World agrees.



My word... execute that with fire posthaste...



Bandy said:


> *I say it is a saddle because of this: http://technabob.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/tb-pixel-art-mario-yoshi-nes.jpg The orange looks like a cinch strap. Why would he need that if it were a shell? Maybe it is a bare-back pad?*



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I always thought the orange was yoshi's arms... I mean it looked like it moved like an arm would...


----------



## Bandy (Jan 2, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I always thought the orange was yoshi's arms... I mean it looked like it moved like an arm would...


*But he is a green dinosaur, orange arms do not make sense...

Edit: But what the hell am I talking about, "doesn't make sense" he wears boots....
*


----------



## Plantar (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd say shell.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/starfox260/al_090213_2219.jpg

Of course, it really doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

skittle said:


> Lemme solve this.
> 
> SADDLE SHELL




I'm gonna sit on the fence here and say "SHADDLE" 

Perhaps Yoshi and the rest of his kind were genetically engineered?


----------

